# 3 Way Speaker Design Help



## davidburn (May 10, 2007)

Hello All.

Been toying with the idea of putting some drivers I have around the house to use in a 3 way ported speaker design and need some help with the crossover and box size.

The speakers im using are 

Tweeter-
Vifa D25AG Tweeter
• Power handling: 100WRMS
• Nominal impedance: 6 ohms
• Frequency response: 1.5kHz - 20kHz
• Recommended crossover: 3kHz, 12dB/octave
• Sensitivity: 89dB [email protected]

Midrange-
Response 6.5" Paper Cone Woofer/Midrange
Specifications
• Nominal impedance:8 ohms
• Power nominal: 60WRMS
• Frequency response: 44Hz - 7kHz
• Sensitivity: 89dB ([email protected])
• Qms: 2.02
• Qes:0.567
• Qts: 0.443
• Fs: 49.52Hz 

Woofer- 
Vifa P17WJ 6.5" Woofer
Specifications:
• Power handling: 70WRMS
• Nominal impedance: 8 ohms
• Frequency response: 37Hz - 5kHz
• Sensitivity: 88dB 
• SPL @ 1W, 1m
• Re: 5.8 ohms
• Qms: 1.55
• Qes: 0.45
• Qts:0.35
• Vas: 34.7
• lFs: 37Hz

I could also purchase another 2 Vifa 6.5" for the midrange if the Response driver isn't any good.

Win ISD recommends 45 lts and 31hz tune for the woofer, not sure if this is right?

I Wanted the midrange in its own enclosure but not sure how to model it?

The speakers will be paired with an 18" ported sub crossed at around 60-80hz and powered by an Onkyo HT-R 690 

Any help with the crossover and box size for the midrange and Woofer would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Dave.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Do you have any experience designing crossovers? What are your baffle dimensions and speaker spacings? I would suggest you use these tools and ditch WinISD for any full range speaker project.


----------



## davidburn (May 10, 2007)

fusseli said:


> Do you have any experience designing crossovers? What are your baffle dimensions and speaker spacings? I would suggest you use these tools and ditch WinISD for any full range speaker project.


Hi Fusseli,
Thanks for the link. I Have no experience building crossovers and will be using the Loudspeaker Cookbook for assistance with the baffle and speaker placement.

Later I Will model the speakers using the Design Software and post back.

Thanks Again

Dave


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Please let me know if you have any questions at all along the way, I would be glad to help. What you need to start designing is .zma and .frd files for each driver. Ideally these would be measured from your drivers in-hand, but you can also resort to tracing manufacture's specsheets for a slight gamble in accuracy. Then you will want to process your impedance and FR data in the Response Modeler, which will take in to account your enclosure and baffle effects. Finally, take the processed zmas and frds into PCD where you input your x, y, and z driver spacing and start hacking away at crossover components. Z-offsets for PCD are measured as the distance from the baffle face to the top of the voicecoil as the speaker sits on or in the baffle.


----------



## davidburn (May 10, 2007)

That's a great starting point, thankyou Fusseli for the help and direction.

Dave.


----------



## EG92B16A (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi dave,

I have used the response drivers in a previous project, where I used them as the primary bass drivers. Two in parallel with a five inch midrange and d25ag tweeter.

If you already have the vifa woofer, then I'd get another of them and go a 2.5 way design like the jaycar jv60 kit.
If you have access to a jaycar catalog, most of the details for the kit are on page 434 of the 2011 catalog.

The response woofers have a cone breakup that will limit the upper range of the driver. I'd recommend a maximum crossover point of 2.5khz at 18db per octave. I'm not sure if the d25ag will go that low, I'd have to check my data, but you may be able to get away with that crossover point for the tweeter. The vifa woofer is much cleaner on the top end so more suited to mid bass duties.

Jason


----------

